# NYU-Tisch Portfolio Specific Questions



## Salil Sundresh (Jan 7, 2008)

I was wondering if people could give me some insite on what Tisch School of the Arts at NYU looks for in the their portfolio.
Specifically, I have a film that has been received fairly well called "The Orange Menace" which I recently Directed.
It can be viewed here:
http://salsunproductions.com/video.htm
Is it better to include an entire film (assuming it fits within the time constraint of 10 minutes) or should I show bits of a variety of films to show diversity?  Should I include a reel or..?  Any ideas?  Mainly I have film/video production work to show.


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know what they look for. I'm a jrhs! 
But for the length of the film, my teachers always say "short is better" because unless its really gripping...the admissions people have alot of those to watch & scripts to read. So my teacher suggest try to have max of 5min. Edit it it sort of like a reel, or parts of the story so atleast they see you have a story and incorporate your knowledge of technology ( ex. editing,cinematography).


----------

